# Terrible News



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Our friend Clyde(hat80) is in the hospital again. He had a heart attack but he is doing ok. They are waiting on some results to decide whether to put another stint in or go to bypass. Please say a few prayers for him and his family.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Get well my friend, get well!

Thoughts and prayers are with you......


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hang in there Clyde you ole cuss......dang ,l guess leavin a phone message yesterday was too much for him to take,  but glad to hear he's doing OK.........all of those in close contact,please keep us informed.......the R


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Done, get well soon Clyde. Thanks for the update Jason.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, now that this one is out, Clyde and Jill are fine. He was having some chest pains, so Doc told him to get in there. No need for having a stress test, blood work determined minor heart attack, and doppler(?) today to see extent of blockage and or severity of the problem. Whatever decision is made today, will determine what course of action is taken come Monday, but as us Parrot heads might be fond of saying, or singing out of tune "come Monday, it will be all right"!

According to Jill, he is still the same old happy, grumpy and demanding person we have all come to take in as part of the family.

That said, prayers don't hurt!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Clyde, you can't go anywhere until you put me in your will.  I knew you didn't have a heart attack. If it was weak you would have bought the farm the way the girl on Mike's boat was teasing you.   Glad you're OK my friend. 

Nick.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Best wishes,Clyde*

Get well soon,we got another KH get together to do this summer...


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Clyde, dude*

Just talked to you for the 1st time. Get yourself better fast, I want to see the new ride and go out with you. Prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

*Our thoughts are with you Hat. *


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Get well soon Clyde my prays go out to you


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

take care mr hat(don't know you well enough to call you clyde)...my prayers are with you...


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Clyde, will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Get done what you need to. Just met you at the last KDH fling and we got a lot of fishing to do before we depart this old earth.

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Show em' what your made of.* 

A couple of bypasses can't stop ya.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Get your ass well!

You gotta get in shape for KDH this fall or Al will be all that I got!  

Take care of yourself Clyde.

You are too good a soul to lay out in the horsepital for long.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Get well soon Hat. My prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Talked to him for a little while yesterday and they are not going to do a stress test since he definitely had a heart attack. Going to cath him monday morning to see which route to take. Waiting on enzyme results but Clyde thinks he actually had the heart attack 4 months ago but the angina was so bad the other night he went into the hospital. Or he had a heart attack while he was sleeping(which does happen). Either way they said the damage was minimal but the blockage would be the problem they had to deal with. So we will find out monday. I or close friends will keep everyone informed. Keep the prayers up.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey man, didn't realize it was that serious. Didn't mean to make lite of it. My prayers are with you dude.

Nick.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Hat*

Get well pards


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Get well soon Hat!


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Get well soon Hat. Our prayers on this board seem to work prettty well, so we'll just have to send you some more.

Blue Heron


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Just off of the phone with Clyde and Jill, and at this point all seems well, Clyde said to tell all of you guys (girls stop reading here, hell, we are all fisherpeople) blow a goat!  Good ol' Clyde. Spirits currently are high, Jill can get a good laugh in her, so things are on the optimistic side. Sounds like about noon tomorrow is when the direction to take will be decided, and either way he will be in ICU for a day or so, so won't know more until I get a chance to talk to Jill tomorrow evening.

Now, granted at present not as serious as his last hospital vacation, (even so, he is driving Jill crazy, so when he gets through this thing, she just might kill him  ) but alll heart procedures have their risks and seriousness, so a prayer or two wouldn't hurt. 

Now people, the way I look at it, we have a bit of time to out catch Hat before he is released from the hospital, and cleared (okay, if he can walk, the heck with the Doc's opinions on fishing), we have a good shot of out fishing him at least for a week or two.

Anyways, that is the word up to now, will know more tomorrow evening.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Get well, buddy... Good bless..


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

funny thing....even though clyde is laid up in the hospital....kept getting calls from him checking up on us (me, axon, and anthony) throughout the weekend. guess, he needed to hear 'bout some fishin'.....knowing clyde....he'll be out again soon. i thinks he don't like it much...us talking about him in the hospital and wishing and praying and stuff, but he's getting it anyway. 

get well soon and our thoughts and prayers are obviously with you....whether you like it or not.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

gods with ya brother...


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Get well soon Clyde. Best of luck in recovery and I hope you come back even stronger.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey keep Clyde and Jill in your thoughts today, and a quick prayer to your "Top Brass" of choice won't hurt either.

Me, here's to you Clyde, and watch out for Jill when you get out, might be real interesting. Probably send you out fishing with the scrunges like me at P&S just so she can get some good rest  

Good luck buddy, and see you on the sand soon! 

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Clyde*

Praying everythings goes well today for you and Jill; hopefully you will not miss to many days from the water.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

Get well soon Hat!


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm thinking of ya and really know how ya feel. Been there ... Done that ... twice!!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Called the hospital about an hour ago and the nurse said he was in "surgery" but she wasn't sure. I assume he is still in getting cath'd. He already has 4 stints and they are not sure if they can use 1 more, depends on where the blockage is. My dad has 5 and they said the same thing after his 3rd.  So hopefully he only needs a stint and he will be out within 24 hours of operation and up to par in a week. Amazing how modern medicine works.  Now if we can just work on his smoking and drinking habits we might not have to worry like this again.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks for the update Jason*

Hopefully Clyde, Jill and you will get through this crisis.

Take care.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> Now if we can just work on his smoking and drinking habits we might not have to worry like this again.


 Old habits are hard to break,sorry to say but true,Jason.. Been chewing the nasty stuff for yrs,was the only way to quit at least for someone with the lack of willpower,like myself.  *Hopefully* ,he has a little more willpower than I and he can get through this thing.Because he and I got a date with a big redone soon,I hope..


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh I know DD, I ain't but 27 but I got 15 years under my belt with them cigarettes. I quit about 2 months ago and am hoping to never turn back to em again. So far so good!!  I just hope he realizes they ain't worth it especially at his age. Unfortunately his wife will probably have to quit too!  But I will let him tell her that!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

He's still smokin and drinkin???? ...That rascal told me he hadn't had a sip in a good while  .....the R


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Clyde*

Clyde, 

If you were afraid of Old Man Sea, and the 8 foot swells, you could have said so..

Being afraid of loosing a DE Surf Tourney to a Noob like me is no reason to get ill  

Hang in there and get well soon!


prayers and blessings

Jeff


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

my prayers are with you Clyde... get well soon...


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*talked to clyde...*

he's out of surgery...said he has 7 stints in one artery...said it could be in guiness book of world records...hahaha....i may be wrong, but i think that's what he told me, me not to medical savvy. he sounded tired, but still had jokes for me...so he's definitely in high spirits. he said he may go home tomorrow....let's hope so.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Clyde - I Am Beginning To Appreciate ...*

What You Are Going Through ....

I drove myself to emergency hospital almost three weeks ago because I had dizzy spells where I stayed for three days. I had blood works 4 times a day, automatic EGK, automatic blood presuure, IV, and nose oxygen.
I had heart stress tests when finally on the third day, I had catherization. The heart doctor planned to use the balloon and stent, but withdrew immediately after taking pictures of my heart blockage. He said I had a minor heart blockage where at this point he was going to leave everything as is for now.

I feel like that I am a walking time bomb. My heart doctor gave me a beta blocker prescription and told me to take baby aspirin and told me to come back 6 months.

I already had quit drinking 12 years ago. I got scared enough to quit smoking after smoking for 50 years.

Take care, Clyde.

Tom


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That is good to hear Fred, I am going to call him today. He must not of had to do the bypass, which is great because he should be ready to hit the beach in a week or two. Thanks for everyones prayers, looks like they were answered.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Great news Fred*

Jason hopefully when you get here, Clyde will be able to AI with you.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*I'm late....as usual.............*

Sorry ta hear of the hiccup but grateful that yer gonna be okay  

><))))*>


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Just talked to his wife and Clyde is already up and about picking up his meds right now. He was released this am. And like Fred said he got 4 more stints giving him a total of 7 in that artery alone. Like shaggy said Jill has been worried sick but she said she would give him a few days before she takes him out back and shoots him for putting her through this!   Glad to hear you are doing good buddy!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Good NEws*

Well since Clyde is going home that is great news. Since the docs were able to fix the blockage with a stent and not having to do a bypass that is great news. Stents are nice as they have a very low rate of failure. 

Clyde should be back tossing bait pretty soon. 

7 Stents, that should make for a pretty cool experience going through a metal detector at the airport and make for a pretty cool looking chest x-ray in the future.


Get well Clyde.

Jeff


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Certainly good news!!........calls for a smoke,huh Clyde  ....the R


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Great news*

Nothing like being in your ouw house and bed to recover from the procedure.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> Certainly good news!!........calls for a smoke,huh Clyde  ....the R


Well, I didn't hear him fire one up while we were talking....


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I was wondering why the boards were
a little slow the last few days!!!
I was just reading a post today on the
Supporters Forum when I found out 
what Clyde went through!!! Well I went
to church this Sunday and said some
prayors for those in need and surely 
god came through, I just did not know
that I was praying for Clyde!   

Clyde I hope you have a speedy recovery, 
and what is this nonsense about 
smoking and alcohol? Do not make me
come over there and kick your ***!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome Home Buddy!

Have Jeep will travel  

Life is GOOD! Oh, and hope the eyes in the back of your head are working, never know when Jill will sneak up on ya


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

If you read this hat... get well soon. There is too much fish to catch.
TC


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*A big thanks to everyone!*

This should have never worried the P&S members. There were a few people on the board the knew what had happened to me and kept it under their hats.

With that said, theres a telephone, a telegram and a telejason.  J/K, Jay your my pal and may make it into the will yet, just not this time!  

Last Thur eve I starting having some mild chest pain. By Fri morn I was sure what it was and called my cardiologist. Went to the ER and got checked in for the long weekend of tests.

With all said and done, I went into surgery Mon morn at 10am to be cathed and see what was going on. Six hours later I was back in my room with 4 more stints in my heart.

For those of you that don't know, when they do these procedures your wide awake and talking to the doctors the whole time. Your watching what is going on inside your heart along with the surgons on a tv monitor.

After finding the blockage they discuss with you your options, by-pass or stints? As I only had one artery that was blocked this time, my cardiologist, my wife and myself decide the stints were the best option. This is the same artery that has givin me problems in the past but it's fixed now, better then ever.

After a few days rest I'll be back on the hunt. The conditions are right, I know where to get peelers and I smell a big BlackDrum out there with my name on it. You can bet your butt I'm gonna get him and his red brother too!

Again thanks to all my P&S family. Your a great bunch of people and I wouldn't trade any of you for the world! Thats straight from the heart, the new one! .......Hat


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

HAT80, 
been a little slow on whats been going on. glad to see youre ok. time to wet a line or two . get well quick my friend.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*LETS UPDATE TO BETTER NEWS?-(HE'S doing better)*

BROTHER,i met you twice and all i have to say is that your hard core to the heart salty dof fisherman with a heart of gold and no one needs to endure or suffer through life. I hope the corrective measures god given talented doctors may quickly get you up to speed with "FULL AHEAD"


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Hat80 aka :The Terminator...he'll be back*

Born again...Amen!

Here's to yer speedy recovery and tha first black drum!!!


Did ya check yer VM's,ya old fart?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Glad to see you back on the board. Can't wait to see you out on the water.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hat I so glad you OK and I wouldn't be too hard on Jason we all are very concerned and you don't mess with your heart I feel you should never take any problems with you heart lightly, anyway glad you up and around and looking forwaed to seeing the picture of that Drum with your name on it.


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Big Ups and Get well soon Clyde!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Glad you are better!*

Hell.. too mean to kick the bucket!  

Greetings from the Left Coast and a Speedy Recovery!


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Glad you're home and well. Heel up quickly, the action is heating up.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello David,*



cocoflea said:


> Hat I so glad you OK and I wouldn't be too hard on Jason we all are very concerned and you don't mess with your heart I feel you should never take any problems with you heart lightly, anyway glad you up and around and looking forwaed to seeing the picture of that Drum with your name on it.


I'm just busting Jays chops and I hope he would know that. Maybe he's not as thicked skined as he use to be after drinking all that German beer?  If thats the case, get over it big boy! Junes right around the corner.  LMAO.....Tightlines

Again, thanks to everyone!


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

Great to hear your doing well. Hope to see on the water this year.

Wtrdog


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Good to have you back Clyde. The board shins a little "Brighter" again.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

glad to see your back mr hat...i have missed your posts...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Hat!!!!  
I missed your smart a** remarks. Glad to have ya back. 
And stay healthy, will ya?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

He only had two choices:

--The fall drum run
--My full bladder

Hallelujah for modern medicine, eh?

[sorry for the inside joke--glad you made it for the umpteenth time, you filthy bastige]


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Filthy bastige?*

Just try it pal, I may pull you in.  *FYI:* I don't like the cheap stuff! .....Tightlines


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Damn, stayed a extra day down south and come back to this,glad your doing well and hope to see you and the gang out on the sand(AI) sometime this month,ain't no rockfish in those freash water ponds,needs some salt & sand and good people to fish with. TRIGGER


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Best wishes......*

The RuddeDogg is barkin out some prayers to the big Guy upstairs. Take care and get well.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

ya must be feeling pretty good.
spotted him going over ww bridge with rod rack 
and cooler ready.


good luck ! glad your feeling better.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Did he have a smoke danglin outta his mouth???  ....the R


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

nope, but he looked like he had a smile on his face.

he is one hardcore fishmon!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Glad you are doing well.


----------

